# Favourite Horror Movies!



## KaLeVaLA (Jan 13, 2009)

Well...the threadname says it all!

What is your favourite horror movies?
Also...feel free to reccommend (or however its spelled) horror movies.

No matter if they are superviolant or psychological!


My favs. atm are:

The devils rejects
Saw (those are allways fun..haha)
The Ruins
The Omen
The Shining


im tired so i cant think of anything else right now!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 13, 2009)

1. The Hills Have Eyes (Remake): most brutal and sickest movie I've ever seen 
2. Blair Witch Project: Haven't seen it for a while but it freaked the hell out of me when I was a child 
3. Saw 1, the others sucked
4. Event Horizon
5. Planet Terror
6. Creep 
7. The Descent

I didn't like the ruins that much ^^


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 13, 2009)

Jason will always rule we got to bring him in reality to clean up some mess






However there is one movie out there which terrorised me when I was a kid  but i cant find the movie anymore.... If anybody knows which one it is

Its about an old house and 3 kids murdered in it hundereds of years ago, and this new familly lives in the house in the present and see some ghosts... 

Nothing original but really got on me when i was something like 13 years old


----------



## CentaurPorn (Jan 13, 2009)

In no order

Dawn of the Dead (The old one)
28 days later
Nightmare on elm street series
Friday the 13th (old)
Event horizon
Evil Dead
The Thing
Cube


I could go on forever....


----------



## Deschain (Jan 13, 2009)

Re-animator
Society
Cube
House of 1000 Corpses
Shaun of the Dead


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 13, 2009)

Any zombie film, but to name a few top ones:

The Descent (Neil Marshall ftw)
Dog Soldiers (Neil Marshall ftw x2)
28 days later
Dead Set (Actually a series, but what the hell)
Creep etc


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 13, 2009)

Alien/s (you can't top these 2 movies, ever)
Night of the Living Dead (B & W Version, this shit started it all)
Poltergeist (never has nothing been so scary)
Silence of the lambs (no explanation needed)
Evil Dead (Bruce is the man)

Honorable Mention: The Thing (remake)


And my horrifically bad but cool horror pick (seeing as you guys are picking movies like Event Horizon and House of 1000 Corpses) will have to go to the 1999 film Virus starring Jamie Lee Curtis, for having some of the most memorably cool special effects and sets you will ever see. If you haven't seen it, rent it, basically take the cool special effects from The Thing, and add robots and cyborgs in the mix.


----------



## hufschmid (Jan 13, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Alien/s (you can't top these 2 movies, ever)


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 13, 2009)

Silent Hill.

I dont care what bad reviews it got, that movie was artistic fucking genius.

Also: 28 weeks later.

Again, fuck the reviews. The scene with those guys walking through the gassy streets in gas masks with flamethrowers; scary shit.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 13, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Silent Hill.
> 
> I dont care what bad reviews it got, that movie was artistic fucking crap.


 

Fixed


----------



## Daemoniac (Jan 14, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> Fixed





Seriously thouhg, i fucking loved that movie. Everything about it (other than the atrocious dialogue...) really spoke to me, and gets my artsy side going


----------



## DavyH (Jan 14, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Seriously thouhg, i fucking loved that movie. Everything about it (other than the atrocious dialogue...) really spoke to me, and gets my artsy side going


 

Never saw it from start to finish....... zzzzzzzz's kept intruding.

The Thing. Best. Horror. Film. Ever.

Romero's dead pics (even Land of)
Dog Soldiers.
Blair Witch. It's hackneyed now, but when it came out it was fucking creepy.
The Exorcist. Ditto above.


----------



## amonb (Jan 14, 2009)

Night of the Demons.... hilarious old-school fun!


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Hellraiser 1 and 2
Event Horizon
All three Ginger Snaps movies
Prince of Darkness
The Deaths of Ian Stone
In the Mouth of Madness
Cigarette Burns
Darkness
Eyes Without A Face
Lord of Illusions
Interview with the Vampire
Trauma
Candyman
The Last Broadcast
[REC]
Fragile
The Shunned House
Carrie
Christine
The Shining


I could go on all day...


----------



## Randy (Jan 14, 2009)

Too many to list, really. 

Big Friday the 13th fan, and a big Hellraiser fan *Hellraiser Bloodline was actually a great movie*...

OH! Almost forgot my favorite, and one of the most underrated series of all time...

*PHANTASM*


----------



## Uroborus (Jan 14, 2009)

1. Eraserhead ( Not really horror but it's still the only movie to truly disturb me)
2. In the Mouth of Madness
3. Phantasm
4. Re-Animator
5. Hellraiser


----------



## MFB (Jan 14, 2009)

amonb said:


> Night of the Demons.... hilarious old-school fun!



Ho. ly. shit.

I didn't think anyone else in the world had seen, nor even heard of this movie but I was wrong.

It's so bad but so good in it's own sense

Favorite horrors :

28 Days/Weeks Later
Alien/Aliens
Event Horizon
Re-Animator
Evil Dead 1/2/Army of Darkness


----------



## KaLeVaLA (Jan 15, 2009)

def. alot of movies i forgot to put down on my favourites! hehe

Alot of movies im gonna check out as well! sweet! I love horror!


I saw The Orphanage yesterday...i got alittle dissapointed though..still ok, but wont make it to my favourites for sure!


----------



## jaxadam (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Wulf (Jan 15, 2009)

The Exorcist (saw it when I was about 5)
The Howling
An American Werewolf in London
The Thing
Reanimator
From Beyond
Night of the Demons (I actually enjoyed all three...lol)
Night of the Creeps
Night of the Living Dead (I really enjoyed the remake)
Night of the Comet (okay... it might not really be horror...but it was cool)
Dog Soliders
The Descent
Alien/s
Hellraiser 1 & 2

I, too, can go on and on with this... I love HORROR!


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 15, 2009)

You know whats an awesome modern horror movie, Slither, that movie pwned all.


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 16, 2009)

Anything George Romero has done.
Blair Witch Project (alot of people i know bought into the hype thinking the "lost campers, discovered tapes thing" that were running on tv at the time was real.)
Silent Hill (fuck you naysayers, it was the best video game-to-movie ive seen)
28 Days and 28 Weeks Later
Any Saw movie
The Hills Have Eyes
Event Horizon ( gave me nightmares for about 3 years after seeing it)

im sure theres more that i'm forgetting.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 16, 2009)

I still can't see what you guys see about Event Horizon, the idea was awesome, the sets were awesome, but the acting and execution of it was the sux0r. It ended up being nothing more than a haunted house story in space.


----------



## CrashRG (Jan 16, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> I still can't see what you guys see about Event Horizon, the idea was awesome, the sets were awesome, but the acting and execution of it was the sux0r. It ended up being nothing more than a haunted house story in space.




could be true, but i was a little kid when it came out, well early teens.....and it scared the shit out of me. i watch it now, and i see what you're getting at, but at the time, it scared me and thats why it stays on my list of favorite horror films. I think it could have been a better movie, but think of this.....if it were to come out today, not as a remake, but for the first time, I think directors would do like they all do with the majority of horror movies coming out now. Run to excessive gore to try to be scary, and maybe that does scare some people, but at some point excessive gore loses its shock value. 

Event Horizon used peoples own regrets against them, and i think thats what scared me the most, because that is something very real, although they put the supernatural twist on it. The movie the Machinist is another movie along those lines. Not so much a horror movie, but its about a man (Christian Bale) who is literally eaten away by his own guilt and regret.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 16, 2009)

Actually, I really liked Silent Hill, even thought I've never played the games (although I've read a few of the comics)...

Regarding Event Horizon, did anyone else rewatch the scene where they open the ship's log over and over again to see what you could spot?


----------



## MikeH (Jan 16, 2009)

Anything from George A. Romero
13 Ghosts
28 Days Later
Resident Evil series
The Number 23
The Omen

And my #1 movie that everyone will shun.....dun dun dun! 30 Days of Night! I don't care how many people say this sucks and that the acting was bad. I love this movie to death. It takes vampires to a whole new level. And what about this is not badass?


I rest my case.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jan 16, 2009)

It's funny how you can tell some people's approximate age from their picks


----------



## Sepultorture (Jan 16, 2009)

i would have to agree with 30 days of night, when the credits rolled on that i kept yelling YES YES YES, now that is fucking horror, finally away with the teen horror shit and some fuckin blood and killing.

silent hill, visually was an amazing movie, i would have persoanlly changed the story part, but visually it was stunning, they actually made pyramid head even more scarey lookin, and him ripping that chicks skin off, FUCKIN GOLD, again more YES yelling the theatre.

also throw in

the thing
aliens 1 and 2
the older living dead flicks plus the remake of dawn (the day remake sucked)
evil dead, all of em
hellraiser 1,2 and 4


the series that pisses me off the most is the resident evil series, i mean the first one was ok, but it went down the toilet, and they're making a 4th one, oh god.
someone fuck capcom and let's get this series restarted, we need chris redfield, the mansion, a tyrant that isn't a british walking joke, the real STARS team, and frightening action, not this karate shit and mind powers, fuck.


----------



## MikeH (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh. Forgot to mention both Evil Deads.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Jan 20, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> i would have to agree with 30 days of night, when the credits rolled on that i kept yelling YES YES YES, now that is fucking horror, finally away with the teen horror shit and some fuckin blood and killing.
> 
> silent hill, visually was an amazing movie, i would have persoanlly changed the story part, but visually it was stunning, they actually made pyramid head even more scarey lookin, and him ripping that chicks skin off, FUCKIN GOLD, again more YES yelling the theatre.
> 
> ...


 
Actually Capcom released a cg film called Resident Evil Degeneration...It has Leon and Claire in it.


----------



## lefty robb (Jan 20, 2009)

From what I hear the new animated RE movie is fantasic.


----------



## cosmicamnesia (Jan 20, 2009)

Demoniac said:


> Silent Hill.
> 
> I dont care what bad reviews it got, that movie was artistic fucking genius.
> 
> ...





i agree////silent hill FTW


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 20, 2009)

TROLL 2


That is all.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 20, 2009)

I like alot of the ones listed but can't of any others atm 

But i always found Blairwitch to be such a huge disappointment.


----------



## Wulf (Jan 23, 2009)

Stealthtastic said:


> I like alot of the ones listed but can't of any others atm
> 
> But i always found Blairwitch to be such a huge disappointment.


 
I agree... Blairwitch was a disappointment.

And, dammit, how could I forget about Evil Dead, Evil Dead 2, and Army of Darkness (though Army was more comedy than horror... Bruce Campbell rules).


----------



## Spinedriver (Jan 24, 2009)

Let's see if I can think of any that haven't been named already... 

Ravenous - 2000... 
Texas Chainsaw Massacre - 1972
Parents - 1989 (Seriously, try and find this one... It's REALLY freakin' creepy)
The Grudge/Ju-On (mainly because the croaky voice thing creeps the wife out)
Beyond The Mask - 2006 
The Descent - 2005
The Last Horror Film - 2006 (I just watched it recently and it was surprisingly good.)

It's just sad that now it seems that 'Hollywood' has run out and is content to re-make/ re-imagine (I HATE that term btw ) old movies instead of really putting the effort into creating something original. I mean seriously, there doesn't need to be another Friday the 13th or Nightmare On Elm St. 're-boot'. They were good at the time and eventually became a farce of themselves, so just let it go people...


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jan 24, 2009)

A Nightmare on Elm Street I,III, Wes Craven's New Nightmare.
Silent Hill
Rosemary's Baby
Audrey Rose
Ringu
Re-Cycle
The Ghost
The Eye I,II (original)
Red Dragon, Silence of The Lambs, Hannibal, Hannibal Rising
May
House of 1000 Corpses, The Devil's Rejects
Hellraiser series
Friday the 13th Series (apart from Jason goes to hell and Jason X)
The Exorcist
Poltergeist II
Saw I, IV, V
Halloween (both)
Leprechaun I,II
The Shining (Kubrick)
Night of the Living Dead
Dolls


----------



## Wulf (Jan 26, 2009)

Spinedriver said:


> It's just sad that now it seems that 'Hollywood' has run out and is content to re-make/ re-imagine (I HATE that term btw ) old movies instead of really putting the effort into creating something original. I mean seriously, there doesn't need to be another Friday the 13th or Nightmare On Elm St. 're-boot'. They were good at the time and eventually became a farce of themselves, so just let it go people...


 
Spinedriver - I agree with you 100% on this. I, too, really hate the word "re-imagine"...


----------



## Randy (Jan 26, 2009)

Spinedriver said:


> It's just sad that now it seems that 'Hollywood' has run out and is content to re-make/ re-imagine (I HATE that term btw ) old movies instead of really putting the effort into creating something original. I mean seriously, there doesn't need to be another Friday the 13th or Nightmare On Elm St. 're-boot'. They were good at the time and eventually became a farce of themselves, so just let it go people...





Scream, Saw, Hostel, The Ring, and I'd even argue Jeepers Creepers were really fresh, willfully welcomed submissions into the "mainstream horror movie" genre... Good stuff. All of which, however, pretty much became caricatures of themselves by the second movie.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Jan 26, 2009)

Troll 2

Alien

Aliens

The Thing


----------



## shockerate (Jan 26, 2009)

I Love horror movies. 

Let's start with my favorite directors:

Dario Argento -

Tenebre
Suspiria 
Deep Red
The Bird With The Crystal Plumage 

Lucio Fulci -

Zombi 2
Don't Torture a Duckling
The Beyond
The New York Ripper
City Of The Living Dead
House By The Cemetery


----------



## DavyH (Jan 27, 2009)

How could I forget:

An American Werewolf in London.

Great film.


----------



## Vegetta (Feb 4, 2009)

Phantasm
The Thing
Hellraiser
C.H.U.D
The Eye (original Version - not Crap US remake)
Jacobs Ladder


----------

